# Humminbird Helix 9 CHIRP MEGA SI+ G3N oder Garmin ECHOMAP UHD 92sv mit GT54-TM-Geber – UHD + Livescope



## andreas999 (19. Januar 2020)

Hallo
ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung ob ich mir das Humminbird oder das Garmin mit Livescope holen soll.
Beides in 9 Zoll als Portabel Set.
Ich will das Echolot zum Vertikal Fischen und als alzweck Echolot für den Rhein holen.
Heute hatte ich die Möglichkeit und konnte mir das Livescope aber nur mit dem normalen Echomap und ohne UHD auf dem Rhein anschauen.
In Ruhigen Bereichen war das Livescope schon der Hammer und man konnte die Fische schwimmen sehen. Aber sobald wir in der Strömung waren war das Livescope nicht zu nutzen. 
Das Humminbird kenne ich leider nicht, mich würde jetzt interesieren bei welchen der beiden Echolote der Downscan und der Sidescan besser ist.
Eventuell ist hier jemand der was dazu schreiben  kann und beide Echolote kennt.
Danke Gruß Andreas


----------



## Angelbube (6. Juni 2020)

Hallo Andreas. Schade, dass Du zu deiner Frage noch keine Antwort erhalten hast. Ich stehe vor einer ähnlichen Entscheidung. Ich suche nach einem Nachfolger für mein Humminbird 958 HD DI, welches ich verkauft habe. Vielleicht meldet sich hierzu noch jemand. Mich interessiert auch die Frage, ob Side Imaging ähnliche Erkenntnisse / Vorteile bringt, wie das Panoptix - System von Garmin. Oder ist das Garmin Panoptix System eine ganz andere Welt? Ich denke es ist aber nur fürs vertikale Angeln interessant, fürs Schleppen sehe ich eher Vorteile beim Sidescan. Würdet ihr bei dieser Einschätzung mitgehen? Derzeit favorsisiere ich das
Humminbird Helix 9 Chirp Mega SI + (plus) GPS G3N oder das identische Gerät in 10 Zoll...


----------



## allegoric (7. September 2020)

Kurz und knapp geschrieben:

Im Fahren: Das Humminbird SI ist dem Garmin Side Imaging deutlich überlegen.
Im Stehen: Ist das Garmin LiveScope dem Humminbird "Radar" um Welten überlegen ;-).

Garmin macht die Bedienung, NMEA usw. einfacher. Humminbird liefert ein Profigerät ab. Kauft das, was bei euch Sinn ergibt. Bei den Amis gibt es quasi nur Humminbird und Lowrance. Garmin kam jetzt erst mit Livescope in aller Munde.


----------



## Aitor (16. September 2021)

Seit diesem Jahr ist an einigen Gewässern in Bayern die Verwendung des Livescopes explizit verboten worden... Sollte also noch jemand hier im Forum mit dem Gedanken spielen sich ein Garmin mit Livescope zu kaufen, würde ich mir das nochmal überlegen. Wenn in Bayern was verboten/eingeschränkt wird, dauert es meistens nicht allzulange, bis sich "Verbotswelle" weiter um sich greift.


----------

